# Saft über Tastatur



## biosmanager (23. Juli 2013)

*Saft über Tastatur*

Hallo miteinander!

Heute ist mir ein kleines Malheur passiert. Beim genüsslichen Trinken einer Saftschorle verschüttete ich einen Teil davon auf meinen Tisch und leider auch über die Tastatur. Es handelt sich dabei um eine mechanische Tesoro Durandal Ultimate G1NL mit MX Browns. Natürlich stöpselte ich das gute Stück gleich aus, entfernte die Caps und versuchte zu retten, was zu retten ist. Mithilfe von Tüchern und Staubsauger versuchte ich den Saft zu entfernen und die Tastatur zu reinigen.
Ich habe jedoch die Befürchtung, dass die Platine auch ein paar Tropfen abbekommen hat. Außerdem verhalten sich einige Schalter jetzt charakteristisch anders. Beim Durchdrücken des Tasters bleibt er kurz hängen und auch die Feder fühlt sich anders/härter an. Aktuell habe ich alle Tasten bis auf die mit den Halterungsbügeln entfernt und lass die Tastatur mal trocknen.
Was meint ihr? Wird sie noch gehen oder ist da jede Hoffnung zu spät? Was muss ich beachten? Soll ich das gute Stück mal ganz aufschrauben und reinigen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!!!

Grüße
biosmanager


----------



## Robonator (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Es ist Saft? Dann nicht trocknen lassen sondern alles sorgfältig mit feuchten Tüchern abwischen. 


> Beim Durchdrücken des Tasters bleibt er kurz hängen und auch die Feder fühlt sich anders/härter an.


Ja das liegt nun daran weil der Saft halt klebrig ist


----------



## Laudian (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Einfach alle Tasten rausnehmen und mal vernünftig mit einem feuchten Tuch abwischen, die Tasten alle in ein Bad mit Seife legen.
Anschließend wieder zusammenbauen. Ist mir auch schon mit Cola passiert, merkte man einen tag später nichts mehr von.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob man die MX Schalter auch so einfach abnehmen und auswaschen kann.


----------



## biosmanager (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*



Robonator schrieb:


> Es ist Saft? Dann nicht trocknen lassen sondern alles sorgfältig mit feuchten Tüchern abwischen.


Wie gesagt, unter den Caps hab ich alles so gut wie möglich feucht gereinigt. Nur an die Schalter und die Platine komm ich ja nicht ran.


----------



## TheOnLY (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Ich hab meine Steelseries 6gv2 auch schon unter fließendem Wasser gereinigt, sie 2 Tage umgedreht auf einer Heizung trockenen lassen --> keine Probleme


----------



## Luca1801 (23. Juli 2013)

Die Platine kann man mit destilliertem Wasser abspülen und dann mit zB Druckluft reinigen. Bremsenreiniger und Aceton kann man theoretisch auch zum Trocknen verwenden, davon rate ich dir aber ab.


----------



## biosmanager (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*



TheOnLY schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Steelseries 6gv2 auch schon unter fließendem Wasser gereinigt, sie 2 Tage umgedreht auf einer Heizung trockenen lassen --> keine Probleme


 
hast du vorher irgendwas entfernt, oder einfach wasser an, drüber, fertisch?


----------



## xenio (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Isobutanol, kann ich nur empfehlen damit habe ich meine mit alk oder/und saft überschütteten tastaturen fast immer wieder hinbekommen


----------



## TheOnLY (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Die Keycaps hab ich alle entfernt , mehr nicht


----------



## loller7 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Der Saft ist wahrscheinlich in die Switches gelaufen. Ist ne heiden Arbeit die einzen auszubauen, dann auseinanderzunehmen und das Klebezeug zu entfernen...


----------



## biosmanager (23. Juli 2013)

loller7 schrieb:


> Der Saft ist wahrscheinlich in die Switches gelaufen. Ist ne heiden Arbeit die einzen auszubauen, dann auseinanderzunehmen und das Klebezeug zu entfernen...



Wie bekomme ich die denn raus? Hab gerade mal die Tastatur auseinander gebaut, die Switches sind ja fest verlötet.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Keycaps ab, und das Brett ohne Tasten großzügig mit Isopropanol baden/duschen und gut trocknen lassen. Das Zeugs ist leicht flüchtig und kann selbst Platinen nichts anhaben. Zum Selbstschutz (Einweg-)Gummihandschuhe tragen!


----------



## Superwip (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Saft+Cherry MX=schlecht.

Wie schon beschrieben solltest du die Tastatur zerlegen und das Gehäuse und die Tastenkappen abwaschen, insbesondere die Tastenkappen kannst du vor dem Waschen auch in eine Spülmittellösung einlegen.

Zum Reinigen der Schalter gibt es mehrere Ansätze. Der beste aber extrem aufwendige wäre es sie auszulöten, zu zerlegen und einzeln zu reinigen. Alternativ kannst du versuchen die Platine mit Aceton (möglichst wasserfrei) abzuwaschen allerdings können dabei Kunststoffteile beschädigt werden, Aceton kann einige Kunststoffsorten, etwa ABS oder PC zerstören. Insbesondere das Material der Cherry MX Schalter ist mir nicht bekannt, es handelt sich laut Cherry um einen "Thermoplastischen Kunststoff". Beim Abwaschen mit Aceton sollte man geeignete Schutzhandschuhe (geeignete Schutzhandschuhe sind in diesem Fall solche, die nicht selbst vom Aceton aufgelöst werden) tragen da Aceton nicht gerade für seine Hautfreundlichkeit bekannt ist.

Alternativ zu Aceton kann man auch (destilliertes) Wasser verwenden, dieses kann allerdings elektrische Bauteile beschädigen und zu Korrosion und Kurzschlüssen führen. Ethanol (Spiritus) ist auch eine Option. Ethanol ist weniger problematisch als Aceton und Wasser löst Zucker aber schlechter. (Iso-)Propanol würde ich in diesem Fall nicht empfehlen da es Zucker noch schlechter löst als Ethanol.

In jedem Fall sollte man die Tastatur mit einer großzügigen Menge des gewählten Stoffs abwaschen oder noch besser eine Weile in diesem versenken und die Tastatur anschließend ordentlich trocknen, ein schnelles und effektives Trocknen ist vor allem bei Wasser sehr wichtig. Zum Trocknen nach einer Reinigung mit Wasser sollte man die Tastatur erst ordentlich mit Tüchern abtrocknen und anschließend per Föhn oder im Backofen bei erhöhter Temperatur trocknen. Im Backofen ist dabei eine Temperatur von 80°C zu empfehlen, da übliche Backöfen allerdings nur sehr ungenau gesteuert werden sollte man lieber 70°C einstellen. Wenn vorhanden sollte die Heißluftfunktion genutzt werden, die Luft im Backofen sollte dabei (insbesondere wenn die Tastatur mit Wasser abgewaschen wurde) möglichst trocken gehalten werden, etwa unter Zuhilfenahme eines Trocknungsmittels, geeignet wären bei diesen Temperaturen etwa Calciumchlorid oder Natriumhydroxid, besser Natriumoxid, übliche Trocknungsmittel wie etwa Kupferchlorid oder Kieselgel sind bei der hohen Temperatur nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt geeignet. Die Tastatur selbst sollte man mit den Schaltern nach oben auf ein Gitterblech legen und eine Küchenrolle unterlegen, das Trocknungsmittel kann man in luftdurchlässigen Säckchen ebenfalls auf das Gitter legen. Alternativ kann man die Tastatur auch mit den Schaltern nach unten befestigen, die Schalter sollten aber jedenfalls nach Möglichkeit nichts berühren, die Tastatur sollte keinen Kontakt zum Trocknungsmittel haben da dieses korrosiv ist.

Auf jeden Fall sollte man nicht unterschätzen wie lange das Trocknen, insbesondere im Fall von Wasser dauern kann, im Backofen etliche Stunden, bei normaler Temperatur mehrere Tage. 

Aceton und Spiritus sollte man keinesfalls im Backofen trocknen da dabei brennbare/explosive und stinkende sowie nicht ganz gesunde Dämpfe entstehen; besser mit Föhn und draußen oder im Abzug. Aceton verdunstet auch schon bei Raumtemperatur sehr schnell. Jedenfalls sollte man zuerst versuchen soweit wie möglich mit Tüchern zu trocknen.


----------



## biosmanager (23. Juli 2013)

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann hat die Platine nichts abbekommen. "Zum Glück" sind nur 4-5 Schalter betroffen. Ich möchte eigentlich mit nichts Aggressivem an das Teil rangehen. Besteht die Chance, dass die Schalter nach ein paar Tagen Trocknen und Föhnen wieder einwandfrei funktionieren?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*



Superwip schrieb:


> Saft+Cherry MX=schlecht.
> (Iso-)Propanol würde ich in diesem Fall nicht empfehlen da es Zucker noch schlechter löst als Ethanol.


Richtig, das hatte ich vergessen zu berücksichtigen.  Ansonsten eignet sich das Zeug zu Reinigung von Diversem bei allen (un-)möglichen Verschmutzungen.


----------



## Superwip (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*



> Soweit ich das beurteilen kann hat die Platine nichts abbekommen. "Zum Glück" sind nur 4-5 Schalter betroffen. Ich möchte eigentlich mit nichts Aggressivem an das Teil rangehen. Besteht die Chance, dass die Schalter nach ein paar Tagen Trocknen und Föhnen wieder einwandfrei funktionieren?


 
Nein, eigentlich nicht; der Zucker wird sich nicht in Luft auflösen.

Allerdings ist es bei "4 oder 5 Schaltern" recht einfach diese auszulöten.


----------



## biosmanager (24. Juli 2013)

Wahrscheinlich werde ich die betroffenen Schalter jetzt auslöten.
Muss ich da was beachten? Eigentlich könnte ich  die betroffenen Switches ja einfach ersetzen. Sind ja nicht so teuer.


----------



## loller7 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Jap. Ersetzen wäre gut machbar.


----------



## Superwip (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Ist aber nicht nötig. Die Schalter am besten einzeln mit destilliertem Wasser abwaschen und trocknen. Insbesondere zum Trocknen kannst du sie auch zerlegen, Öffnen kannst du sie in ausgelötetem Zustand einfach an den Laschen.


----------



## biosmanager (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Alles klar! Danke für die vielen Tipps!
Eins hab ich gelernt: In Zukunft wird am PC nichts mehr getrunken oder gegessen


----------



## Superwip (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Saft über Tastatur*

Ach was, einfach besser aufpassen 

Spritzwasserfester und leichter zu reinigende Mechanische Tastaturen sind übrigens die Buckling Springs Tastaturen von Unicomp, die alten IBM Model M und  einige Tastaturen von Active Key. Aufgrund der prinzipiell ungeschützten einzelnen Schalter sind normale Cherry MX aber auch etwa Alps CM oder Cherry ML Tastaturen deutlich anfälliger für Flüssigkeiten als viele Rubberdome Tastaturen.


----------

